# Subwoofer....



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just wanted some opinions on these two subs. Which would give me the most power in the deep boom and also price? Any other deals yall know of on other sites or stores please let me know. Or other suggestions. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.co...words=subwoofer

http://www.amazon.co...words=subwoofer


----------



## Legendary70 (Jun 26, 2012)

in case links dont work:

BIC America F12 12-Inch 475-Watt Front Firing Powered Subwoofer $219 on amazon

Nxg 12 500w Powered Subwoofer 24hz-200hz Black Pebble Finish $219 on amazon.

More bang for the buck I guess is what I mean.....thx


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Legendary70 said:


> in case links dont work:
> 
> BIC America F12 12-Inch 475-Watt Front Firing Powered Subwoofer $219 on amazon
> 
> ...


NXG(On sale at newegg) will get the job done. Depends also how big the room is?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...tem=0WP-0060-00001&cm_re=nxg-_-0WP-006&cm_sp=


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey 70! (And Joe!) been awhile. Iirc, and from Jmans review, the nxg is going to be more linear, and accurate. As long as the room isn't too big. (I'm not a fan of BIC subwoofers, just for full disclosure.) just curious, where is this one going? Iirc you already have a couple. No?


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> Hey 70! (And Joe!) been awhile. Iirc, and from Jmans review, the nxg is going to be more linear, and accurate. As long as the room isn't too big. (I'm not a fan of BIC subwoofers, just for full disclosure.) just curious, where is this one going? Iirc you already have a couple. No?


Hi Willis I remember you.  Seems like the last batches of NXG was rushed and now has bad reviews on newegg. Too bad they made quality stuff. The NXG 4.1's are my favorite HT speakers, so small and yet kicks butt. So legend did you find anything? I'd get the Dayton 1500 if I were you.


----------

